

Could Airships Make a Comeback? - mpweiher
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34017183

======
spikej
Economic helium production is not viable for the future:
[http://www.readability.com/m?url=http://priceonomics.com/the...](http://www.readability.com/m?url=http://priceonomics.com/the-
increasing-scarcity-of-helium/)

